# Very possessive and protective of me??



## yashi (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay so Boomer and I are getting along great, but..... lately he is acting very strange. The last three days I haven't had much time for him. We have been working on home repairs to complete a room just for the pets. I think this may be why he is acting strange. Last night for example, I let him run around the living room while I was working on his new cage. Well he kept running up to me and nipping my leg. It didn't hurt much, but was VERY annoying. It got to the point I had to get up off the floor, he was like stalking me. Then tonight I got home and let him out, well when I bent over to pet my dog, he immediately ran up to my dog and hither in the side with his head. So I thought maybe he wanted attention, I stuck my hand out like normal for him to sniff, he sniffed and seemed fine. Then my dog walked up and Boomer reached up and scratched me. He is on my heels, all night, and keeps nipping my legs. Right now I'm reclined in the chair typing, he can't reach me, but he is running all over the room trying to nibble my shoes, and clothes I was wearing. I really do love him, but it's a little aggrivating and scary not knowing when I am going to be bitten next. Oh and one more thing he WAS litter box trained, but now he is peeing and pooping EVERYWHERE. Keep in mind the vet said he had been fixed. I'm just at a loss here. . . . .


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 27, 2010)

he prolly wants to be an attention hog atm. since the issues seem to be coming up when your attention isn't with him. try holding him for a bit while petting the dog and see what happens. wear a sweater or something though just in case. he may be feeling neglected and left out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 27, 2010)

sounds a little like alpha behavior.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 28, 2010)

my bun is opposite...he attacks bentley (my chihuahua) if he comes to close, he's actually scratched and bitten bentley to the point of blood. But on the other hand he doesn't touch dizzy because she's alfa (believe it or not!) and she's TINEY!


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 1, 2010)

"_he kept running up to me and nipping my leg_"

=

"Pay attention to me now!"

Guy nips my toes if I'm not fussing him enough in his mind


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 30, 2010)

this is behaviour from an INTACT male..u sure hes been fixed?..we havent heard from u lately hows the new bun??

Hercules used to chase me so much id end up running from him out of the room...so i know what ur talking about..its not like i was afraid of him ..it was just annoying ..and pestery..drove me nuts thats why i dont know how anybody can LIVE with a intact male ....when he got fixed he stopped doin that ....


----------

